# Fair selling price/ trade value (J frame)???



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm tempted to let my J frame S&W go. I have no clue what to expect for it either. I'd do a trade in (local shop) on something else, so does anyone have a reference for trade in on pistols? Or just an educated guess?

S&W Model 60 357 Magnum.
Magnaported.
Excellent trigger job done when it was new.
Hogue Bantam grips.
Original case and manual.
I bought this NEW about 12 years ago in TN.
95% of what has been fired in it is 38 special.
Mabye 100 rounds of 357 across the years. MAYBE...
Functions perfectly, as it should.
No scratches, or blemishes of note.
Damn accurate little pistol. I can do 5 shots in like 2 1/2 to 3 inches at 15 yards double action dead center.

Any educated answers?

I'm selling/trading in WI.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

If you don't get a good response here (which I don't have for you) see what a dealer will pay on a trade. If they think you are interested in something in their store, they may try to give you a decent trade price. Also, look on Gunbroker.com at similar models that are selling without a reserve price and track their progress to the auction end. This will establish the market price you could receive from listing it yourself. Compare that to the trade in price from the gun shop and make your decision to trade in or sell on your own. To sell on your own, first contact an FFL and find out their handling fee for a total cost comparison. It is very similar to selling or trading in a car.


----------

